# Home Power Repair Resource



## Seeno (Aug 21, 2011)

:grin: :wave: Here's a link to more home electrical knowledge than I can get my head around. I'm appalled at how many things I didn't know. :sigh: I feel it's an excellent resource to post in the forum. If you agree, please hang it wherever it fits. "Wire" you just sitting there? Meet...

*The Circuit Detective!*
Trade Secrets - Troubleshooting Home Electrical Problems ​This one earns a desktop shortcut on Seeno's Commodore 64.

Seeno​​
​



​


----------

